# Best OMR Software..??



## deepakg (Mar 1, 2008)

I m in need of a good Optical Mark Reader Software for my exam automation..

Please suggest me any good OMR Software which can work with my Canon canoscan lide flatbed scanner..

Thanks


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 1, 2008)

*www.cuhk.edu.hk/itsc/compenv/userarea/output/omr/index.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

*www.abbyy.com/


----------



## deepakg (Mar 5, 2008)

*www.abbyy.com/

I searched a lot.. bt found nothing..

thanks fr response


----------

